# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Новый шифровальщик EV ransomware атакует сайты на WordPress

## olejah

Исследователями в области безопасности Wordfence были отмечены попытки злоумышленников использовать вымогатель, позволяющий им шифровать файлы сайтов на WordPress.

Вымогатель получил имя EV ransomware, его особенностью является добавление расширения .ev к зашифрованным файлам.



Возможность загрузить вымогатель появляется у злоумышленника после того, как ему удастся скомпрометировать веб-сайт, использующий движок WordPress. Злоумышленник начинает процесс шифрования из интерфейса, после выбора сложного ключа и нажатия кнопки «Отправить» («Submit»).



EV ransomware шифрует большинство файлов, но удивительно, что некоторые оставляет незашифрованными.

«В процессе шифрования используются функции mcrypt, а используемым алгоритмом шифрования является Rijndael 128. Используемый ключ представляет собой хэш SHA-256» - утверждает команда Wordfence.

Для владельцев веб-сайтов, пострадавших от этого шифровальщика будет полезно знать, что расшифровать файлы будет не так просто, даже при условии заплаченного выкупа и полученного от злоумышленника ключа.

«Этот вымогатель позволяет злоумышленникам шифровать файлы на сайте, но не предоставляет никакого вменяемого механизма дешифровки. Если вы пострадали от действий EV ransomware, не рекомендуется платить киберпреступникам, так как маловероятно, что они помогут вам расшифровать файлы. Вам может понадобится опытный PHP-разработчик» - добавляют исследователи.

Согласно исследователям, образцы этого вымогателя были обнаружены на GitHub, некоторые из них датируются маем 2016 года. Учетная запись, опубликовавшая эти образцы, указывает на хакерскую группу из Индонезии.

Эксперты утверждают, что на данный момент шифровальщик далек от совершенства по части разработки, однако он и в таком виде позволяет киберпреступникам зарабатывать деньги.

----------

Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## phanichyt

Последнее время что-то часто взламывают вп.

----------

